# Yarn Bee Chrysalis scarves--finished



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I just finished the two scarves, but I am not at all happy with this yarn, and I will not buy it again! The first skein had a big open hole in the middle of the skein where the yarn had come loose and unraveled; I thought, "Okay, this happens." I worked around the hole and finished the scarf. Then I started on the second one, and was about 2/3 of the way through when suddenly a knot appeared--this was not a knot from the yarn looping over itself, either. It was a knot tied to hide a big hole from an unraveled or broken part. I cut out the knot and sewed the ends together in the hope that it won't unravel. The label also has no care instructions--how can I tell the people I give these to how to wash or clean them? Grrr. Well, I've learned something, and here are the pictures.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Whew.... That was not fun!! In that style of yarn, I really think the manufacturer should pull any flawed skeins and sell as "seconds". The yarn is not particularly cheap and not fixed by a simple join. That said, the sarves are just terrific - color, ruffles, length... As to washing, I would look up any similar yarn and follow those washing instructions *or* always err on the safest side and hand wash, cool and air dry. (I'm pretty sure, almost 100% that this yarn is polyester and could just be tossed in washer.) Maybe someone here has washed one! Let's face it, scarves are seldome laundered...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

It says the yarn is 100% acrylic, so I was thinking a gentle hand wash should do it, but it would be nice to have it confirmed. It feels like fine rayon, so I guess I'd treat it as such. I was stunned to find that knot in the second one, since the skeins were pulled from different spots on the shelf--makes me wonder if they are all like that. At only 33 yards per skein for the price, I don't think I'll risk it.

The multicolored one was six stitches wide and the purple eight stitches wide; I figured my mom would like a shorter one and the other is for my niece, who is 16.


----------



## csbstar (Feb 1, 2011)

They are both very nice scarves. I commend you for working with this type of yarn. The trouble you had with the yarn, maybe you could write a letter to the company and explain the problem. Sometimes they will reimburse you the yarn or give a gift certificate. I found a problem with Lion Brand's Amazing yarn too. It is self striping and there would be short runs of different color where there should have been the same color.


----------



## bsaito (Jun 12, 2011)

Despite the trouble you had, your work is beautiful! 

I agree with all the sentiments about having knots in the yarn. I don't even like knot in regular yarn. I don't use knots in my work and hate to waste the yarn cutting theirs out.


----------



## fayhee (Sep 24, 2011)

The ruffle scarves are beautiful. What kind of yarn is recommended for them?

I bought the Sassy Scarflette pattern and made several. They are fun to make and so quick as they are short.


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I just finished the two scarves, but I am not at all happy with this yarn, and I will not buy it again! The first skein had a big open hole in the middle of the skein where the yarn had come loose and unraveled; I thought, "Okay, this happens." I worked around the hole and finished the scarf. Then I started on the second one, and was about 2/3 of the way through when suddenly a knot appeared--this was not a knot from the yarn looping over itself, either. It was a knot tied to hide a big hole from an unraveled or broken part. I cut out the knot and sewed the ends together in the hope that it won't unravel. The label also has no care instructions--how can I tell the people I give these to how to wash or clean them? Grrr. Well, I've learned something, and here are the pictures.


If it was Katia (and it sure looks like it), i got some and it was the same way with the knot, and the hole. I had used 2 skeins to make a long one, and the 2nd one did the same thing. I just took it bacy to my LYS (fortunately I didn't get it online) and they gave me a whole free skein, which I haven't used yet. I didn't think about my daughter washing it, though. I'll have to tell her before she does. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I will always call the company for technical questions and quality control issues. They cannot be held responsible if they don't know from the customers! I had a problem with some Araucania wool a while back. The first skein was great. Several months later I went to do another project with the other 2 skeins in my stash. The first ball was in small pieces and I hit the ceiling after the 5th break in the yarn. I peeked into the 2nd ball and saw more than 2 ends and went back to the local seller. He not only took the yarn back but since he had gotten a new shipment, was willing to make the exchange even though it was many months after the original purchase. Further, he helped me wind the 2 new skeins (8 oz each) to ensure that the problem was not in either of these 2 new balls. Liked that customer service quite well.

The joke on me was that when I thought the yarn color was discontinued I looked online and found several sources for that yarn--all about 1/2 the price I originally spent!!


----------



## Ali9407 (Jun 25, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I just finished the two scarves, but I am not at all happy with this yarn, and I will not buy it again! The first skein had a big open hole in the middle of the skein where the yarn had come loose and unraveled; I thought, "Okay, this happens." I worked around the hole and finished the scarf. Then I started on the second one, and was about 2/3 of the way through when suddenly a knot appeared--this was not a knot from the yarn looping over itself, either. It was a knot tied to hide a big hole from an unraveled or broken part. I cut out the knot and sewed the ends together in the hope that it won't unravel. The label also has no care instructions--how can I tell the people I give these to how to wash or clean them? Grrr. Well, I've learned something, and here are the pictures.


I used the Red Heart Sashay and also had a knot in the yarn. It was purchased from Mary Maxim. I think I will call them and let them know.


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

Hi Sorlenna - I also got some Chrysalis yarn (Mediterranean Blue from Hobby Lobby) and made a scarf. I found a dropped stitch the first time I started it. When I picked the stray stitch up, the whole dang thing from that point down came completely undone and fluttered into a pile in my lap! Imagine my surprise- still not sure what happened!! Undaunted, I started over and finally got it done. Looks nice, but I will not buy any more either. Too fiddly to work with. Fortunately I got mine with a 40% off coupon ($6.99 minus 40%). Got some other ruffled yarn from my LYS and it was better to work with and came out really well. For me the ruffled yarns are not extremely difficult to work with, but I MUST pay attention, which is hard for me - LOL! Your scarves are beautiful.


----------



## Sharon Lee (Jun 13, 2011)

The scarves a beautiful. Thanks for the warning about the yarn.


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

Your scarves are beautiful even though you had problems. I thought having a knot in a skein was part of the process. Although more than one is too much. :roll:


----------



## wittless knitter (Mar 25, 2011)

u express my feelings about hob/lob chrysalis yarn also. mine had knots but thankfullly no holes. they do have nice colors but i probably won't buy more. i like red heart sashay and of course some of the more expensive ones. just fyi. racso


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I agree--it seems more often than not, when I buy yarn off the shelf at on of the larger stores, something goes wrong every time...I know I won't use that net yarn again; I don't need the headaches! But I do have two scarves that are done, and I learned something.  I just hope the ladies like 'em! Now I've started on a different type of scarf for my sister--still working out pattern and gauge and have already changed my mind three times. Heh. I'll get there!


----------



## Lois C. (Jul 25, 2011)

I've made 6 of these scarves and used Filatura DiCrosa Moda Lame yarn. It is just like the Katia Triana yarn but I thought it was a little lighter weight and comfortable around the neck. One ball makes a scarf large enough to fold around the neck. I only had a problem with the first ball of yarn that was in two pieces as I got to the center. All of the other ones did not present a problem. You have to keep untwisting the yarn as you go along but they are fun and can be completed in a matter of a few hours. This is one of my take-along projects that I don't have to concentrate on a pattern. Pattern was from www.tahkistacycharles.com called Ruffled Spiral Scarf.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

HELP! I guess I am just SO DUMB! I bought 2 skeins yesterday, got home and ripped off the label to read the directions. For the life of me, cannot understand how to "cast on" when the yarn is a NET! Additionally, how do your "knit a net"? I can't even get started. SiMPLE it says -- I can't figure out the first step! Please help this dummy!


----------



## Ali9407 (Jun 25, 2011)

soneka said:


> HELP! I guess I am just SO DUMB! I bought 2 skeins yesterday, got home and ripped off the label to read the directions. For the life of me, cannot understand how to "cast on" when the yarn is a NET! Additionally, how do your "knit a net"? I can't even get started. SiMPLE it says -- I can't figure out the first step! Please help this dummy!


Go to the Red Heart Site. Search Sashay Yarn which is the same type of yarn you are using albeit a different brand. There is a video that is pretty good.


----------



## sandyann (Jul 5, 2011)

They look awesome. You did an excellent job especially with the obstacle you were given, not once, but twice. Well done.


----------



## Lilysmom567 (Nov 8, 2011)

Ali9407 said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > I just finished the two scarves, but I am not at all happy with this yarn, and I will not buy it again! The first skein had a big open hole in the middle of the skein where the yarn had come loose and unraveled; I thought, "Okay, this happens." I worked around the hole and finished the scarf. Then I started on the second one, and was about 2/3 of the way through when suddenly a knot appeared--this was not a knot from the yarn looping over itself, either. It was a knot tied to hide a big hole from an unraveled or broken part. I cut out the knot and sewed the ends together in the hope that it won't unravel. The label also has no care instructions--how can I tell the people I give these to how to wash or clean them? Grrr. Well, I've learned something, and here are the pictures.
> ...


I bought Sashay from Mary Maxim as well...found the same knotted mess in the first skein. Tried to knit with it, tried to crochet with it. Wrapped up the untouched skeins and mailed them back to Mary Maxim in exchange for some "regular" yarn. Not happy with it at all.


----------



## Ali9407 (Jun 25, 2011)

Lilysmom567 said:


> Ali9407 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorlenna said:
> ...


Made with Red Heart Sashay from Mary Maxim.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I love the color--that was the one I was after but couldn't find.


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

I just finished a scarf using Starbella, from Premium Yarns.Thankfully, it was all in one length (no knots or damage), so I was able to finish without any angst. The washing instructions say it can be machine washed on gentle cycle,then blotted to hang or lay to dry, as it's 100% acrylic.


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

I just finished two scarfs with Paton's pirouette yarn and it was great. It's 84% acrylic and 16% nylon. They say to hand wash and lay flat to dry. You don't say what brand of yarn you used.


----------



## andersjw (Apr 25, 2011)

I just bought 2 skeins of the same yarn (Paton's Pirouette). I went to their web site for a tutorial and was totally confused. I then went to you tube and found a tutorial but still not satisfied with the directions. What do you do with the raggedy ends and how do you finish it off. Has anyone found a tutorial that makes sense? It looks like it should be simple enough but my senior brain can't seem to get it straight.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Go to the Red Heart Site. Search Sashay Yarn which is the same type of yarn you are using albeit a different brand. There is a video that is pretty good.[/quote]

Oh, Thanks heaps! Watched the video and GOT IT! THis is my project tonight ASA dinner is over!

(Gosh, I love this site!)


----------



## pinkrose1969 (Nov 3, 2011)

I have seen this yarn and will not touch it with a ten foot pole too confusing however your scarfs ate very pretty. Tanya


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Here I am with more boring stories about my teenage jobs in the cotton mill. (Cannon, if you're interested.) Spinners and weavers were paid on a production basis, and if you wanted to make 'production' you stayed with your job the entire shift. As weavers, we were docked for mistakes. We had to go and look at them being unrolled before us, all our mistakes highlighted. You can't imagine how many times I have bought textiles that were seconds when we made them, but they were sold as first quality. COMPLAIN. Somebody somewhere most likely caught grief for making that bad yarn. All fibers break at times, but home knitters have a good reason to expect the skein to be 100% knittable.


----------



## Ali9407 (Jun 25, 2011)

pinkrose1969 said:


> I have seen this yarn and will not touch it with a ten foot pole too confusing however your scarfs ate very pretty. Tanya


Really not that bad. You can improvise on how you knit and you get a nice result.


----------



## Ali9407 (Jun 25, 2011)

soneka said:


> Go to the Red Heart Site. Search Sashay Yarn which is the same type of yarn you are using albeit a different brand. There is a video that is pretty good.


Oh, Thanks heaps! Watched the video and GOT IT! THis is my project tonight ASA dinner is over!

(Gosh, I love this site!)[/quote]

You'll love it. Don't stress on dropping a stich here and there. It will still come out great.


----------



## Ali9407 (Jun 25, 2011)

andersjw said:


> I just bought 2 skeins of the same yarn (Paton's Pirouette). I went to their web site for a tutorial and was totally confused. I then went to you tube and found a tutorial but still not satisfied with the directions. What do you do with the raggedy ends and how do you finish it off. Has anyone found a tutorial that makes sense? It looks like it should be simple enough but my senior brain can't seem to get it straight.


Red Heart site. Sashay yarn has a good video.


----------



## Lorraine2651 (Feb 6, 2011)

I bought one ball of it in white, haven't used it as I am working on a hat to go with a potato chip scarf for my granddaughter for Christmas but if you'd read my scarves litany, I had the same problem with Paton's Pirouette. Like they ended a run and knotted it to the next. Very disappointed and still have to write the company or call. I did buy more and some of the Sashay last week. 

For washing it I would put it into a fine mesh lingerie bag and throw it in the washer with other delicates and hang doubled to dry. Should be fine, and yes, Iwash my scarves often as I do my coats and vests. I have even washed prom and bridesmaids gowns with beads and such in my frontloader on handwash inside out and they come out beautiful. Then I know they are clean as dry cleaners use petroleum products, they are not really cleaned and put in with other's clothes. YUK. Only thing I won't do are suits as the padding and felt shrink, good luck, all will be fine.


----------



## AvonelleRed (Jun 29, 2011)

I am currently making my second scarf with this same brand of yarn, and I haven't had any problems at all. This new one I am making is the same colors as the second picture you posted. The first one I made was solid white.

Sounds like you just got hold of a couple of bad skeins. I agree to write to the manufacturer and see if they can give you something to replace the yarn or make up for it.


----------



## wilnita (Sep 7, 2011)

I too had knots in Red Heart Sashay and Bernat Twist and Twirl. I sent an e-mail to Red Heart but never heard from them . So I worked around the knots.


----------



## JudiBee (Mar 11, 2011)

Rescue Mom said:


> Hi Sorlenna - I also got some Chrysalis yarn (Mediterranean Blue from Hobby Lobby) and made a scarf. I found a dropped stitch the first time I started it. When I picked the stray stitch up, the whole dang thing from that point down came completely undone and fluttered into a pile in my lap! Imagine my surprise- still not sure what happened!! Undaunted, I started over and finally got it done. Looks nice, but I will not buy any more either. Too fiddly to work with. Fortunately I got mine with a 40% off coupon ($6.99 minus 40%). Got some other ruffled yarn from my LYS and it was better to work with and came out really well. For me the ruffled yarns are not extremely difficult to work with, but I MUST pay attention, which is hard for me - LOL! Your scarves are beautiful.


I was making a scarf from the Katia Triana Lux and got to within 1 or 2 rows from the end; got up to use the facilities; and foolishly left the scarf on the sofa which my Westie, Annie, found enticing and laid down on top of it. When I got back it had come off the needles and there was nothing I could do but unravel it to the end. Needless to say, Annie has been banned from the sofa for the rest of her life, which could have been shortened considerably if I hadn't taken a short walk. By the way, I had a skein of the Katia with a big knot in it, so beware.
Judi


----------



## Ali9407 (Jun 25, 2011)

JudiBee said:


> Rescue Mom said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Sorlenna - I also got some Chrysalis yarn (Mediterranean Blue from Hobby Lobby) and made a scarf. I found a dropped stitch the first time I started it. When I picked the stray stitch up, the whole dang thing from that point down came completely undone and fluttered into a pile in my lap! Imagine my surprise- still not sure what happened!! Undaunted, I started over and finally got it done. Looks nice, but I will not buy any more either. Too fiddly to work with. Fortunately I got mine with a 40% off coupon ($6.99 minus 40%). Got some other ruffled yarn from my LYS and it was better to work with and came out really well. For me the ruffled yarns are not extremely difficult to work with, but I MUST pay attention, which is hard for me - LOL! Your scarves are beautiful.
> ...


I can understand why a doggie would find it attractive. Be happy that it was not a cat that probably would have ripped it to shreds. It appears from all the postings that not only is a knot common but should be expected. The yarn that I used is made in China - so much for quality control. Happily I don't think it really makes a difference as the finished product will keep the dirty little secret.


----------



## knitpicky1 (Nov 17, 2011)

I want to thank you for such an easy pattern! I made the crochet version in no time. I forced myself to figure out the knitted version, but really didn't understand it until I'd done the crochet. The crochet is so much quicker! Thanks for sharing your pattern.


----------



## vsbanotto (May 7, 2011)

Was this just on the purple one? I had the exact same problem with a skein of purple just last week. I was furious. Did the same things you did to 'fix' it. Frustrating.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

vsbanotto said:


> Was this just on the purple one? I had the exact same problem with a skein of purple just last week. I was furious. Did the same things you did to 'fix' it. Frustrating.


One had a big hole from unraveling--I lost probably six inches of it due to that, and the other had a knot. Hearing all these other reports of knots and holes makes me not want to buy any of this yarn again...it is frustrating, and I haven't heard back on the feedback I sent the company.


----------



## Maya'sOma (Sep 3, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I just finished the two scarves, but I am not at all happy with this yarn, and I will not buy it again! The first skein had a big open hole in the middle of the skein where the yarn had come loose and unraveled; I thought, "Okay, this happens." I worked around the hole and finished the scarf. Then I started on the second one, and was about 2/3 of the way through when suddenly a knot appeared--this was not a knot from the yarn looping over itself, either. It was a knot tied to hide a big hole from an unraveled or broken part. I cut out the knot and sewed the ends together in the hope that it won't unravel. The label also has no care instructions--how can I tell the people I give these to how to wash or clean them? Grrr. Well, I've learned something, and here are the pictures.


I sell a similar king of yarn as yours in the yarn shop where I help out. Ours is Rico Loopy yarn and the same problems have arisen with it too. Lots of knots and frayed parts are showing up in some of the skeins....far too many to be good. My employer just shrugs it off but I refund the money if they come in to complain as I feel the yarn is quite expensive and no one should have to fix holes and sew in knots in any yarns they purchase. It is not good enough. Ours is from a German company called Rico Designs. I personally don't like this kind of yarn at all but it has been popular with our customers and they don't deserve this kind of service from the makers of these impromptu fashion yarns.


----------



## JudiBee (Mar 11, 2011)

Maya'sOma said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > I just finished the two scarves, but I am not at all happy with this yarn, and I will not buy it again! The first skein had a big open hole in the middle of the skein where the yarn had come loose and unraveled; I thought, "Okay, this happens." I worked around the hole and finished the scarf. Then I started on the second one, and was about 2/3 of the way through when suddenly a knot appeared--this was not a knot from the yarn looping over itself, either. It was a knot tied to hide a big hole from an unraveled or broken part. I cut out the knot and sewed the ends together in the hope that it won't unravel. The label also has no care instructions--how can I tell the people I give these to how to wash or clean them? Grrr. Well, I've learned something, and here are the pictures.
> ...


It's wonderful to hear of your wonderful customer service and caring attitude with your customers. Wish your store were close to me.


----------



## Ali9407 (Jun 25, 2011)

JudiBee said:


> Maya'sOma said:
> 
> 
> > Sorlenna said:
> ...


Nice to hear from an honest and caring retailer. The lady who paid $14 was really ripped off. It should never have been that much and be damaged to boot. I guess you can always complain to the vendor but they just tell their customer people to say (I apologize) and think that is good enough.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

I just finished my first scarf with this yarn and it was flawless. Have one more skein to knit, but so far so good. It's quick, but then I'm anxious to start a potato chip scarf.


----------



## lponsford (Jan 17, 2011)

I had that happen to me on Moda Brown they did not take the time to enev tie, it was like 2 or 3 feet. Needless to say this scarf I just finished smaller that normal.


----------



## andik (Apr 19, 2011)

knitpicky1
would you be able to share the pattern for the crochet version or a site for it? I don't knit & would love to make some for Christmas gifts that are crocheted.
Thanks in advance for your assistance.



knitpicky1 said:


> I want to thank you for such an easy pattern! I made the crochet version in no time. I forced myself to figure out the knitted version, but really didn't understand it until I'd done the crochet. The crochet is so much quicker! Thanks for sharing your pattern.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Lovely scarves. Also dislike when you are knitting with a yarn that is worsted to start with and ends up sport in places.


----------



## knitpicky1 (Nov 17, 2011)

I've searched for the original instructions posted here..can't locate them. The crochet version was so easy! With the hook, pick up 6 sts from the top of the skinny side (not the edged side). Pull the 6th st through the first 5, leaving 1 st on the hook. Pick up another 5 sts, and pull through all again, keeping just one st on the needle. It's just that simple! In the original post, she said that she could get 4 scarves from one skein. I made one long one, then doubled it up, swirling it together. Have had many complements on it. It's light and airy. The knitted version is much thicker, denser, but takes the whole skein. Hope this is clear, if not, I'll try again!


----------



## Kcambiano (Dec 20, 2011)

I am making the same scarf in plum and had a knot also and then cut and frayed section also. I don't know how to finish the last row to tie off. Can anyone help me? 
Also, I can't find any more yarn and wanted to make more scarves. Can you all give me names of yarn that is like this lacy yarn?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Kcambiano said:


> I am making the same scarf in plum and had a knot also and then cut and frayed section also. I don't know how to finish the last row to tie off. Can anyone help me?
> Also, I can't find any more yarn and wanted to make more scarves. Can you all give me names of yarn that is like this lacy yarn?


When I got to the end, I actually got a needle and thread and sewed the last bit together after the bind off...I'm sure others may have other ways to do it.

I was at Michaels yesterday and they had the Red Heart Sashay; the Yarn Bee Chrysalis came from Hobby Lobby, and I've not seen anything like this yarn at Joanns at all. You could order online from Mary Maxim, too, if you don't want it before Christmas. Good luck!


----------



## Kcambiano (Dec 20, 2011)

When I bind off, do I pull the entire yarn threw?

Also, what state are you in? I have tried to find the yarn in the Little Rock area but have had no luck.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I did pull the whole thing through at the end but sewed it to be sure it stayed put (the yarn is very soft and I was afraid it wouldn't stay). I'm in New Mexico--I also know that yarn was out of stock in a lot of places before now and it's just starting to be back in stores.


----------



## Kcambiano (Dec 20, 2011)

Thank you so very much. Have a merry Christmas!


----------



## dianne_johns (Jan 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I just finished the two scarves, but I am not at all happy with this yarn, and I will not buy it again! The first skein had a big open hole in the middle of the skein where the yarn had come loose and unraveled; I thought, "Okay, this happens." I worked around the hole and finished the scarf. Then I started on the second one, and was about 2/3 of the way through when suddenly a knot appeared--this was not a knot from the yarn looping over itself, either. It was a knot tied to hide a big hole from an unraveled or broken part. I cut out the knot and sewed the ends together in the hope that it won't unravel. The label also has no care instructions--how can I tell the people I give these to how to wash or clean them? Grrr. Well, I've learned something, and here are the pictures.


I made one of these scarves with Katia Triana Lux, but can't find it anywhere. The Chrysalis is narrower than the Triana Lux, but the finished scarf is pretty. I went to Hobby Lobby to get the Chrysalis, but the only color they had was a BRIGHT, BRIGHT green. I bought it thinking I could bleach it some to tone down the color. Don't worry about washing it. I have washed it twice and it's fine. Unfortunately, it is impervious to bleach. None of the color came out. The second time, I tried both bleach and OxyClean and soaked it for a whole day -- again, no color came out at all. I don't know if I will ever wear it. The color is awful. And I can't find anything to wear it with.


----------



## Isis (Mar 24, 2011)

Lovely scarves, and I love the colors


----------



## wittless knitter (Mar 25, 2011)

you can order red heart sashay. i haven't found that locally, but did order. google red heart sashay and you'll find several suppliers. don't remember who i ordered from, but the shipping was really good. i like that as well as some of the more expensive ones. the first i used was one of the $15 ones and it had a knot also. so didi one that i bought from hobby lobby. others from HB did not. go figure. good luck. racso


----------



## tyratim (Oct 17, 2011)

dianne_johns said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > I just finished the two scarves, but I am not at all happy with this yarn, and I will not buy it again! The first skein had a big open hole in the middle of the skein where the yarn had come loose and unraveled; I thought, "Okay, this happens." I worked around the hole and finished the scarf. Then I started on the second one, and was about 2/3 of the way through when suddenly a knot appeared--this was not a knot from the yarn looping over itself, either. It was a knot tied to hide a big hole from an unraveled or broken part. I cut out the knot and sewed the ends together in the hope that it won't unravel. The label also has no care instructions--how can I tell the people I give these to how to wash or clean them? Grrr. Well, I've learned something, and here are the pictures.
> ...


If you are looking for this type of yarn I get all of my scarf yarn @
http://beadadyx.onlineyarnstore.com for wholesale (4 skeins) or for single skeins http://www.beadadyxyarn.com


----------



## Mildredpwj (Mar 10, 2012)

I have been making these scarves out of Starbella yarn and love all of them. I saw the Yarn b\Bee Chrysalis yarn at Hobby Lobby and loved the solid colors. I bought 6 ball today and have worked on the purple one and was surprised to see knots tied in the yarn. I untied the knots and held the two edges together and knitted them as one piece of yarn. You can't tell where the piecing is, but I know it is there and am not happy with it. I have looked at another color and found a knot about a yard into the ball. If I get all of this knitted up, I will not buy any more.


----------



## Mildredpwj (Mar 10, 2012)

Starbella Yarn is a good one. I can get that brand at A.C. Moore's stores.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Well, if that's a good one, what are the bad like?


----------



## knitpicky1 (Nov 17, 2011)

To end the crocheted version, I pull the last loop over the final knot and pull tightly..So far, it's held without a problem. Used a beautiful Katia yarn for the last one, in shades of purple and lime green. Love the colors! If you crochet these, vs knitting, it's easy to get two long scarves out of one skein.


----------



## Mildredpwj (Mar 10, 2012)

Lots of knots where the yarn is tied together and therefore you have lots of ends that you have to piece together.

I have never had a knot in any of the Starbella yarn. That is not to say that there have never been any knots. Just saying that I have used about 20 balls an have never found a knot.


----------



## Mildredpwj (Mar 10, 2012)

Several years ago I took the color out of some fabric with Rit Color Remover. I suppose it is still available. I think I boiled the fabric with the color remover. Since you have already washed the scarf several times, I would think this would not hurt it.

I just finished a scarf made of the same color, I think, and I just love it. Goes to show that all things are not made for all people.

Good Luck.


----------



## Mildredpwj (Mar 10, 2012)

I just finished 4 more scarves from the Yarn Bee Chrysalis and I did not find a single knot in any of the balls. The scarves are beautiful and I love them.


----------



## diane69 (Aug 29, 2011)

So glad I am not the only one who can't figure out how to cast on with this stuff!
Diane


----------



## dianne_johns (Jan 15, 2012)

Aren't there instructions with the yarn? Casting on is simply putting the needle through consecutive loops in the yarn -- however many you want. The chrysalis says 6, but I prefer 8. I also double the yarn for the first few stitches. That way the end doesn't show.


----------



## Weezieo77 (Feb 24, 2011)

Very pretty both of them, but you made me think I wasn't ready to buy any-don't like frustrating things as I mostly knit/crochet at the end of a long workday!!


----------



## dianne_johns (Jan 15, 2012)

Kcambiano said:


> I am making the same scarf in plum and had a knot also and then cut and frayed section also. I don't know how to finish the last row to tie off. Can anyone help me?
> Also, I can't find any more yarn and wanted to make more scarves. Can you all give me names of yarn that is like this lacy yarn?


I pull the rest of the yarn through the last loop, then knot it tightly and cut it off. the knot doesn't show as it is hidden by the last folds of the scarf.

I buy Triana, Triana Lux, Ondas, Ondas Lux, Rizos and Ronda (all made by Katia) from HotYarns.com. I buy Starbella from PremierYarns.com.


----------



## diane69 (Aug 29, 2011)

Hello all,
I watched a video on casting on with Chrysalis and it was very helpful. Made 1 1/2 yesterday. Once I would grasp the concept it was very easy.
Diane


----------



## Alynn0423 (May 5, 2012)

I work at a personal care home and there is a resident that is making these same scarves she wants to connect to skeins but is not sure how can you please help me ?


----------



## Alynn0423 (May 5, 2012)

I work at a personal care home and there is a resident that is making these same scarves she wants to connect two skeins but is not sure how can you please help me ?


----------



## diane69 (Aug 29, 2011)

Hi!
When I need to connect skeins, I line up the holes and fold edges under and crochet away. The joining is hidden in the ruffle.
Diane


----------



## diane69 (Aug 29, 2011)

Oh I forgot to mention that in 2 skeins, there were big holes so I folded that under as well and crocheted on so the defects didn't show.
Diane


----------



## Alynn0423 (May 5, 2012)

She's knitting does that make a difference with connecting that yarn


----------



## madidolly (Nov 9, 2011)

I think I would of left it on the needles and marched right back where I bought the stuff showing them the problem and demanded money back or replacement of yarn. Regular yarn you can cut the knot but this stuff...no way. So sorry this happened to you after all the work you put in.


----------



## diane69 (Aug 29, 2011)

I began knoitting mine but it took an entire skein and a friend crocheted hers and got 3 scarves from a skein so I decided it was more economical to crochet. Now to your question, I would still fold the top edge back and line up the holes and knit away.


----------



## Alynn0423 (May 5, 2012)

Thank you so much that worked great for her she was so excited... She didn't realize she could crochet it...


----------



## diane69 (Aug 29, 2011)

I'm so glad! Thanks for letting me know.
Diane


----------

